# Sebring 12 hours on ESPN3.com



## shanneba (Jul 10, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/espn3/index/_/sport/auto racing

10:15 AM AUTO RACING 
ALMS American Le Mans Series presented by Chevrolet And America's Premier Sports Car - Corvette


----------

